# Wilier Izoard, What can you tell me...



## Har

I am serioulsy considering this bike. I have been on a Klein Q Pro Carbon since 2003. Great bike, tons of miles but i am ready to try an all carbon frame. The Klein was ZR 9000 ALU with carbon stays and fork.

New bike will be used for the Tues Thurs local hammerfests and 80 mile weekend rides on mostly flat terrain.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,


----------



## micuthegreat

I would recommend the Wilier Izoard. 
I have yet to see an owner be unsatisfied with the Izoard.
My previous bikes are an Azzurri Tigre full carbon and one of those Hasa ebay frames.
The Izoard rides so much stiffer on the bottom bracket and the geometry is very well balanced between racing and comfort. Although it can be too aggressive for some as I can't picture anyone riding the Wilier in a upright position.


----------



## sgt

micuthegreat said:


> I have yet to see an owner be unsatisfied with the Izoard.


Ditto. I'm loving mine... every review and user I've seen rates this bike way above its price range.... We REALLY a need a separate Wilier forum...


----------



## rcjunkie3000

+ 1 on a separate Wilier forum. Francois what do you say? :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolamite

Lets start a petition!!! I love my izoard!!!!


----------



## trails-n-tarmac

Great bike, love mine, stiff with a smooth ride.
There WAS a problem with paint yellowing on a batch over a year ago, think mine might be one of them ;( 
Even so they are apparently being replaced.
Anyone else heard of this or had experience?


----------



## Dolamite

*Yellowing.*

I just recieved my new frame because of the yellowing. Purchased my original white/blu izoard in march 08'. You will start to notice the yellowing on the headtube or right under the seat along the top tube. Wilier-USA is great to deal with through your LBS. Love my new silver izoard!! They changed the white paint on all the bikes in order to correct the problem it is more like a pearl white now, looks great!! If you have the white/blu you will probably need to choose a different color. They don't make that color anymore.


----------



## micuthegreat

Dolamite, can we see some pictures? Hard to find some real life pics of the new color scheme of the Izoard.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Look what I ressurected:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=131672 Too bad the blue frame isn't made anymore. It does look nice except for that clearcoat issue.

Dolamite, I may be narrowing my color choice to silver/white/carbon. How much of the carbon is visible on the frame other that what is shown on the headset and the fork. Is there any more areas of "naked" carbon? I am thinking of going with silver because it is more of a neutral color and it does have some red highlights on the frame to match my wheelset but not too flashy red like the red frame.

Do post photos... Please :cryin:


----------



## Dolamite

*Some Pics!!*

Here are some pics I took Before components. The only carbon you see is pretty much on the headtube and right behind a water bottle cage. I dont mind not seeing to much carbon my components will and some anyways.


----------



## micuthegreat

That looks damn sexy! Can't wait to see it all done up


----------



## trails-n-tarmac

Thanks Dolamite, Yeah great bikes, Hopefully Wilier UK will be as helpful.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Thanks to Dolamite's photo. I got one coming in also. Just put a deposit for the frame. It looks great in person. Can't wait. :thumbsup: 

BTW, I emailed Francois and he said there could be a separate Wilier forum if there's at least 100 posts. I think there is more than that...keep posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolamite

*Sweet!!*



rcjunkie3000 said:


> Thanks to Dolamite's photo. I got one coming in also. Just put a deposit for the frame. It looks great in person. Can't wait. :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW, I emailed Francois and he said there could be a separate Wilier forum if there's at least 100 posts. I think there is more than that...keep posting! :thumbsup:


Post the pics when you get it. Can't wait to see the different setups:thumbsup:


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Will definitely post photos. I hope the order doesn't take 4-6 weeks.

Components-wise, most die-hard Italian frame guys may cringe when I say my build will consist of a full SRAM Red red gruppo, Rolf Prima (USA) Elan wheels and / or Reynolds wheels and a Ritchey cockpit. All those parts are coming from another bike I recently let go. Can't wait to ride, my test ride was awesome!


----------



## Gorodetsky

Finally got my izoard this week. Ordered it in July. 4 month wait for a 2010 XXL frame! So far it seems worth every moment of pulling my hair out watching the winter arrive. Comfortable but stiff and aggressive when required. Looks damn good too. Just need some more daylight.


----------



## deerock

Hey Izoard owners, have/had you owned and/or test ridden the Look bikes as well? Just wondering as I'm considering the Izoard along with 585 - they seem somewhat similar in most people's reviews (or so it seems?). I definitely like the Izoard looks, etc. but want a nice smooth ride along with great climbing. I climb a lot, and put in about 150+ miles as week at 44 yrs/185lbs/5'11".

Thanks in advance. 

Derek


----------



## NealH

Get the Izoard.


----------



## toonraid

Look 585 is totally different as its lugged construction as opposed to monocoque - there are very few frame that are still manufactured using the lugged construction due to high cost of production such as Colnago EPS and Look 595 - pretty much all monocoque frames are very in asia but they lack the technical expetise to make the lugged construction.

On road the main difference between the two is comfort - in lugged construction it is possible to fine tune the frame so its stiff to pedal and comfortable to ride down side being that its a little heavier than monocoque which is why top of the range Colnago & Look are heavier than ultra light weight monocoque frames such as Ridley Helium or Scott - in monocoque its almost impossible to have both so frames usually lean one way or the other i.e. comfortable and not so stiff to pedal or harsh and stiff to pedal.

I have ridden my wife's 585 over a short distance (too small for me) and its very comfortable and effortless to ride but have not tried the Izoard. However I have some friends on Cento1 and Le Roi - Cento is great but they have problems with the compatibility of oversized BB with some chainsets (shimano, sram, fsa) - it seems that you need to glue the BB. As for Le Roi - my friend hated climbing in it and it has been commented by some reviewers that it has an odd geometry - his also suffered from discolouration - anyway i noticed LeRoi has been discontinued. Generally Izoard seems to be a strong performer in their line up.

If it was me I'd go for the 585 as I have a feeling either prices will have to be increased or it will be replaced by a monocoque model - same lugged construction from Colnago, etc will set you back over 5k.


----------



## Hank Stamper

deerock said:


> Hey Izoard owners, have/had you owned and/or test ridden the Look bikes as well? Just wondering as I'm considering the Izoard along with 585 - they seem somewhat similar in most people's reviews (or so it seems?). I definitely like the Izoard looks, etc. but want a nice smooth ride along with great climbing. I climb a lot, and put in about 150+ miles as week at 44 yrs/185lbs/5'11".
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Derek


I haven't been on either.....and I'm not a bike expert but just some schmuck on the internet....so take this for what it's worth.

But coincidentally I boiled it down the these two and I've done a lot of research myself. I like a lot of others also but needed to make it just two so I could get some focus. My research included a long talk with the owner of a high end bike shop that carries each that I trust. He's not just selling bikes as a business venture, he rides everything and it was clear he wasn't trying to sell me on over the other. So I took his imput seriously.

Anyway, I came to the conclusion that the 585 is a better frame mainly because it would be a little stiffer in the BB area.

However, although I'm powerful for a weekend warrior rider.....I'm not so powerful that I feel the Izoard would be lacking in that area for me.....or most anyone for that matter.

So, I think which ever of these two a good fitter that I trusted said was right for me would be the better choice because I'd have all the frame I needed and then some with either.

Then, assuming the fit was perfect for each (I haven't gotten to that stage yet). I'm leaning towards the Izoard. While I think the 585 is a better frame, the reason I'd lean to the Izoard is that I think the difference is minimal, possibly not material for a rider at my level, and with my budget being limited with the savings on the Izoard over the 585 (about $1000) I could get MUCH better wheels on an Izoard build thus getting a better overall bike for the same money. 

If money was no issue and I could pimp out either one with great wheels, and again assuming a perfect fit for each, I'd get the 585.


----------



## labmonkey526

Hank Stamper said:


> I haven't been on either.....and I'm not a bike expert but just some schmuck on the internet....so take this for what it's worth.
> 
> But coincidentally I boiled it down the these two and I've done a lot of research myself. I like a lot of others also but needed to make it just two so I could get some focus. My research included a long talk with the owner of a high end bike shop that carries each that I trust. He's not just selling bikes as a business venture, he rides everything and it was clear he wasn't trying to sell me on over the other. So I took his imput seriously.
> 
> Anyway, I came to the conclusion that the 585 is a better frame mainly because it would be a little stiffer in the BB area.
> 
> However, although I'm powerful for a weekend warrior rider.....I'm not so powerful that I feel the Izoard would be lacking in that area for me.....or most anyone for that matter.
> 
> So, I think which ever of these two a good fitter that I trusted said was right for me would be the better choice because I'd have all the frame I needed and then some with either.
> 
> Then, assuming the fit was perfect for each (I haven't gotten to that stage yet). I'm leaning towards the Izoard. While I think the 585 is a better frame, the reason I'd lean to the Izoard is that I think the difference is minimal, possibly not material for a rider at my level, and with my budget being limited with the savings on the Izoard over the 585 (about $1000) I could get MUCH better wheels on an Izoard build thus getting a better overall bike for the same money.
> 
> If money was no issue and I could pimp out either one with great wheels, and again assuming a perfect fit for each, I'd get the 585.


+1

Also I realize this has to be a dead thread, but saw no response from the OP so I thought I drop in my 2 cents. FYI I own a 2009 Izoard. I love it. My buddy has a Look 566. He loves that. I've ridden both- ride is responsive on his, responsive on mine, but i think a bit more "forgiving" on mine which is what I wanted- plus better fit geo for me.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*2010 Wilier Izoard silver*



Dolamite said:


> Post the pics when you get it. Can't wait to see the different setups:thumbsup:


It arrived. It took a month and a half. Here's the final build with the SRAM Red group and Reynolds wheelset.


----------



## toonraid

Look 585 is one fine comfy ride - some even complain that its not stiff enough in BB or Fork/HT, I couldn't imagine any frame being more comfortable without a huge drop in performance so if Izoard is more comfortable ..............


----------



## deerock

thanks my friend. I ended up purchasing a Time Razor (Vibraser) and absolutely love it. Izoard was among the top of the list, love that bike. Enjoy


----------



## labmonkey526

rcjunkie3000 said:


> It arrived. It took a month and a half. Here's the final build with the SRAM Red group and Reynolds wheelset.


Sweet! I wish they had all white in 2009!


----------



## Dolamite

*Nice bulid!!*



rcjunkie3000 said:


> It arrived. It took a month and a half. Here's the final build with the SRAM Red group and Reynolds wheelset.


Nice rc! I have built mine but I have an issue with my head set so no pics yet hopefully soon:thumbsup:


----------



## toonraid

what's wrong with your headset?


----------



## nagatahawk

*09 Izroad*

I'll be picking up mine this Friday! Can't wait. It's the Red/Black team colors with Ultegra.
I'll be replacing the wheelset with my current Vuelta Coras super lite w/ conti 4000s, Fizik saddle and Speedplay Zero Ti pedals. 

Stock this bike was so much faster than my Steely!


----------



## trails-n-tarmac

Just had a warrantee replacement in white & silver. All deched out with Sram Force, DT Mon Chasseral Wheelset, Gp4000s & Ritchey WCS Carbon Streem & white wcs stem. Looks the "dogs bolx"!!!


----------



## Walter

_On road the main difference between the two is comfort - *in lugged construction it is possible to fine tune the frame so its stiff to pedal and comfortable to ride *down side being that its a little heavier than monocoque which is why top of the range Colnago & Look are heavier than ultra light weight monocoque frames such as Ridley Helium or Scott - *in monocoque its almost impossible to have both* so frames usually lean one way or the other i.e. comfortable and not so stiff to pedal or harsh and stiff to pedal._

By changing the orientation of the fibers in the carbon fiber (along with tubing shape and size), you can do the same thing in a monocoque frame. One of the reasons CF is so popular is that you can get stiffness in the right places and compliance in the same bike (along with light weight). You simply change the way the CF is laid out in the molding process.


----------



## nagatahawk

Ive had mine for 3 weeks, but Ive had lung and sinus issues, until last weekend.
I bought an '09 model. The LBS offered me 1000 off. so I took it. It came with '09 ultegra, mavic wheels . The mavics felt sluggish, and I don't care for the Ultegra, shifts clunky. I replaced the wheelsets with a lighter set, and the FSA carbon crankset. It feels faster than my steel bike, but my campy shifts better. I hate the old school cables that stick out the side of the brake/shifter lever sets. and the cables clang on the frame. I'll be upgrading to a campy record 11 speed mech and levers. I get many compliments on the bike. It is beautiful!!


----------



## Wilier_speed

Go for the Izoard! 

+1 for a Wilier Forum


----------



## kashcraft81

I just purchased the izoard xp through Competitive Cyclist's featured bike program. My baby should be here Tuesday. Is there a big difference between the izoard and the izoard xp?


----------



## trails-n-tarmac

I beliece the XP is made with lower grade carbon - doubt you'll notice the difference - great bikes.


----------



## masi85

*My 2011 Wilier Izoard XP*

This is what Competitive Cyclist's Wilier Izoard XP built up with SRAM Rival and Mavic Elite wheels looks like. What I like about this build besides the fantastic climbing ability is its 2 lbs lighter (and still cheaper) than the standard Wilier Izoard build with Ultegra and Fulcrum 7 wheels:


----------



## Infini

I got an Izoard frame this spring and have done about a thousand miles on it. I paid $1200 for it, and I would recommend it to others, at that price at least. I wouldn't pay the full $2,000 or so retail price for one. I think at that price you can get something better. 

It is plenty stiff enough for me, and comfortable enough. On bumpy roads it is definitely not as comfortable as my 2004 C40. But it is a huge improvement over an Aluminum Cinelli Xperience that I had previously. I think the paint job looks great.


----------



## hagi

masi85 said:


> This is what Competitive Cyclist's Wilier Izoard XP built up with SRAM Rival and Mavic Elite wheels looks like. What I like about this build besides the fantastic climbing ability is its 2 lbs lighter (and still cheaper) than the standard Wilier Izoard build with Ultegra and Fulcrum 7 wheels:


Looks great, doing much the same, just shimano and ksyrium sls. What weight is it?


----------



## masi85

Around 16.9 lbs. After I ordered the bike CC dropped the price $200 and I found out about a 15% discount (I only got a 10%) discount. After talking to one of the CC salesman they don't really seem to care if you return a bike and reorder another one! Of course the return shipping charges could be over $100. Anyway apparently they got a great deal on a whole bunch of these frames so they can probably give you a great deal on any parts group build you want.


----------



## flyingWeez

I believe the 2010 Izoard has a carbon steerer and the 2011 Izoard xp has an alloy steerer along with the change in the CF layup.


----------



## kashcraft81

I got my Izoard XP thru competitive cyclist about a week ago and its awesome. Haven't been on a road bike in over ten years and this thing amazes me every time hop on it. I just rode 22 miles today in the rain and loved every minute of it. Great bike to get me back into the sport. Very very happy!!!


----------



## Glendog99

Does anybody know how many Wilier bikes are sold in the US in a year?
I have been riding my Wilier Izoard for nearly a year now (2,000 plus miles so far) and could make a long list of likes. One of the things I particularly like is riding a brand that's not as common yet is known among people that really know their bikes. It would be great to have a figure to share, say, 500 bikes in the US per year - just cause I'm a fan of trivial statistics.
Thanks


----------



## gimburgy

Here's a message I got from the guys at Wilier USA about differences between the 2010 Izoard and the 2011 Izoard XP. 

OPEN QUOTE

Hello Yuri,
Thank you very much for writing and for your interest in our bike. Sorry about the delay in answering but I have been traveling.
This is a comparison between the 2010 Izoard and 2011 XP
1) Frame is identical except for the UD paint on the XP
2) The XP fork has an aluminum steer versus carbon in the '10 version.
As far the built goes, in the XP we use FSA/Wilier cranks and brake calipers and Fulcrum R7 wheels versus full Ultegra and R7 wheels. We honestly believe that these little differences make the XP one the very best values presently on the market!
Here is the carbon composition of the frame:
T-700SC : 80%

M30J : 15%

M60JB : 5%
Trusting the afore going satisfactory we hope that you will be on an XP soon enjoying one the best rides out there. You probably know but the 2009 Izoard was named Gear of the Year by Outdoor Magazine.
Best regards,
Angelo

END QUOTE

In any case, the biggest difference is aluminum steer tube in the fork. Still looks and rides like a beauty! 

+1 for the Izoard!


----------



## hillslug67

+1 for s separate forum

I bought an Izoard XP last month and here are my impressions:

Its sexy looking! Its light! Its smooth riding - smoother than my old titanium Moots was! However, the one downside for me was that it seemed sluggish as far as acceleration. I'd put the same watts into it and the Izoard didn't seem to respond as quickly as even the Moots had done. So in the end just packed it back up and sent it back in time for Competitive's NQA policy. 

Would definitely buy a Wilier again as I think their bikes are ultra-sexy but perhaps need to spend a bit more and pickup the Cento next time.


----------



## masi85

Are you using the same set of wheels? I find the Izoard to be extremely responsive with a set of Ksyrium SL's.


----------



## hillslug67

Yes. Tried em with three sets of wheels. From 1400 something grams Williams to 1600 something gram Fulcrum wheelsets that I had on other bikes. Did rolling sprints, from a stop sprints, power numbers were showing similar efforts but it just seemed slow to accelerate for me. Maybe was just in my head? Too bad as I really wanted to like that frame.


----------



## Ollieholic

I'm debating on keeping my Litespeed M1 or getting a Izoard, hmm..


----------



## masi85

The M1 is another great bike and deal from Competitive Cyclist. I advised a guy at work to get one for his first real road bike. When he got it I helped him to put it together. I was very impressed with the way overbuilt bottom bracket area and chain stays. This bike looks to be a great climber. Also, you get a Force carbon crankset not the cheaper alloy Rival crankset. Of course the crankset is the older version but still it's a nice touch. The only real weak point on the M1 (and the Izoard) is the heavyish Aksium wheels. CC was giving an option to upgrade to Mavic K10 wheels for only $400 which is a steal if you can still get it.


----------



## Chico2000

Ollieholic said:


> I'm debating on keeping my Litespeed M1 or getting a Izoard, hmm..


Same here. 
I'm just getting back into riding after 10yrs of unhealthy living. My current ride is a 20yr old Bianchi w/ 105 that I paid $300 for (bike shop employee during summer breaks). Been riding 3-4days a week for the past 2mos. I used to be mostly mtn bike..but now seem to favor the road so I'm looking to get a new ride. It's between these two.


----------



## pbd

I realized I never added my Izoard XP to this particular thread. And why not?


----------



## tuanchau

Just got started into road bikes here is my contribution


----------



## hagi

I just completed the Étape du tour on Monday on my new Izoard and it was a joy on the climbs, all 3 of them! And on the descents I passed most people comfortably so can only praise it. It's very comfortable as well so very happy with it. (As for the Étape a great day out, heat was a killer towards the end!)


----------



## masi85

Thats a ride I dream about doing! What stage of the Tour did they do this year and what gearing did you use!


----------



## hagi

masi85 said:


> Thats a ride I dream about doing! What stage of the Tour did they do this year and what gearing did you use!


A nice easy one 
This coming Fridays stage. 










Amazing day, the heat was tough later on but managed to finish ok
I used a 50-34 compact with a 12-27. Fitness could/should have been better.


----------



## masi85

Mind boggling! This is why I hesitate to even think about doing the Etape de Tour when they include one of the most feared climbs in the Tour with the Galibier and Telegraphe as warm ups. If heard cases of grown men getting off their bikes in tears the climbs were so hard! Anyway thats what the 11-28 is for. Your brave - very brave!


----------



## hagi

masi85 said:


> Mind boggling! This is why I hesitate to even think about doing the Etape de Tour when they include one of the most feared climbs in the Tour with the Galibier and Telegraphe as warm ups. If heard cases of grown men getting off their bikes in tears the climbs were so hard! Anyway thats what the 11-28 is for. Your brave - very brave!


You'd be surprised what you can do if you try  
A half decent training plan for the 6 months before and you'd do it no bother
From what I've heard the 2nd Étape was worse, only 1/2 finished it!

And this was the profile of it


----------



## Sharkvictim

Can you please share the pictures of the yellowing of the frame????


----------

